# My first head build... the odyssey!



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been a maskmaker for many years, but recently I've realized THESE were the kinds of masks I've been wanting to make all along! Late to the party, I know, but better late than never! So, here goes, my first attempt at a furry head... 



First off, freshly ordered parts from DVC.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Next, watching tons and tons of DVC video tutorials online. Ezzy is making sure I don't miss any details, he's a very helpful cat.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Reference photos, and freshly painted resin eye blanks. I had so much fun doing this!


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Parts glued into the mask base. This guy seriously needs to lay off the coffee.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Base fully assembled, with ears, eyelids, straps, and springs etc installed. Cat hair beard and mustache courtesy of daughter Isabelle.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Patternwork....


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

And laying out the pattern on the fur. Ezzy approves.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Only problem is, I don't know how to sew...


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Fortunately, the owner of a local sewing machine shop offers Open Sew classes twice a week, so I bring my fur and sewing machine there and work under her watchful eye. (No, this was not the weirdest thing she'd ever seen anyone bring to Open Sew. No, she wasn't going to say what that was, either. Yes, she already knew about Furries!)


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

I have the face of the mask sewn together. Daughter Isabelle is making faces too.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Fur all sewn together, and draped over the base...


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

And glued down. Best thing I did was throw out my Ad Tech glue gun and get a Surebonder glue gun with interchangeable nozzles instead. I need the glue to flow when I press the trigger, and STOP!! when I release it!! Ezzy approves.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Shaving down the mask. Crazy lady with dog clippers!!


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Lip added. Note to self: Next time, check to make sure the lip fits and the mouth works properly BEFORE adding a lot of detail! I found myself ripping the lip off and reshaping and resculpting it as the epoxy was setting up, getting dry and crumbly. It was a bad moment but everything worked out in the end.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Now, the mask is all together, and just waiting for paint. Hubby models and daughter provides moral support.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Only problem is, I can't airbrush either... so I sign up for a 1:1 six hour intensive class with Sean Avram of Hyperfocus Art, which helps a lot. He tells me, airbrushing is all about troubleshooting, and for the next six hours we're going to see how many ways we can plug up my airbrush, and how many ways we can unplug it.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Here I've hand painted black around the mask's eyes. We also have Leo, a sacrificial....lion.... which I will use to warm up on before actually moving on to the mask.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Black airbrushed into the ears and around the nose and lips. Leo looks like he needs a shave.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Next, brown around the edges of the ears, and back onto the forehead, where it had been on the forehead originally but got shaved off. I'm feeling pleased that the paint matches the original fur color on the neck and shoulders as well as it does.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

Lastly, a little tan/cream color paint under the eyes.


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

And, all done! Not too bad for a first attempt, if I do say so myself! 




I apologize for the images being so big. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jul 9, 2016)

hehe, if only i had the exorbitantly large amounts of money to commission one as talented as yourself... but i can dream 

looks fantastic!


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> hehe, if only i had the exorbitantly large amounts of money to commission one as talented as yourself... but i can dream
> 
> looks fantastic!


Aw gee, thanks!!   I do hope to do commissions at some point. I've done plenty in my past life as maskmaker in paper mache, but I'm hesitant to hang out my sign for this kind of mask just yet, as this is my first effort... I feel like I still have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow! That's absolutely beautiful! I would love to follow your future projects!


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 9, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Wow! That's absolutely beautiful! I would love to follow your future projects!


Thanks!!!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 13, 2016)

Words..they fail me.  I wouldn't mind a mask of this high-quality!  Simply Splendid :3


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 13, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Words..they fail me.  I wouldn't mind a mask of this high-quality!  Simply Splendid :3


Thanks!!!


----------



## Somnium (Jul 13, 2016)

great job, crazy cat lady!


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Jul 13, 2016)

Somnium said:


> great job, crazy cat lady!


Thanks!!! How could you tell that I'm a crazy cat lady?


----------



## Somnium (Jul 13, 2016)

sanssoucistudios said:


> Thanks!!! How could you tell that I'm a crazy cat lady?



it's obvious. Also I really admire the effort you've put into this head, can't wait to see the whole suit!


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 1, 2016)

Yo! This is really cool!


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Aug 1, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Yo! This is really cool!


Thank you!!


----------



## Doink the dog (Aug 6, 2016)

To this day iv never seen a better first head wow


----------



## sanssoucistudios (Aug 7, 2016)

Doink the dog said:


> To this day iv never seen a better first head wow


 Thank you!!


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 27, 2016)

wow this is great!! and it's so sweet that you included pictures of your family and cat too! i love how much research (and classes you took) before jumping into this project. great job!! p.s. do you have a blog or somewhere you post pictures of your masks? i'd love to follow!


----------

